# Ordered My E63 650i Coupe



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

Greetings all from down under!  

This is my first post and am happy to share with you that I have ordered my 650i coupe just recently with Individual package composition 1 (i.e. includes leather back of seats and centre console etc.). 

- 650i starts 1 September world wide production 
- BUT Individual begins production at November for me, so my delivery is expected to be January 2006 :thumbup: 
- Exterior colour : Mineral Silver (standard colour), (although Blue Onyx looks fab too)!
- Interior colour : Individual composition 1 - platinum leather, platinum Alcantara at roof liner etc. and wood walnut amarone trim, should look fabulous. Anthracite alcantara at back end area.
- Pretty much everything comes standard. Comfort Access I got, along with minor upgrades like 13 speakers logic7, HUD standard. Only option I did not get was Active Cruise Control, as car comes standard with normal cruise control anyway, and gets rarely used by me. Cup holders, DSC + , Dynamic drive (active anti body roll), all standard

- Wheels: style 152 19" with BMW Individual logo. Although the new 650i 10 spoke style is nice, I prefer the Individual offering I got. Dealer said I am the first to order. Can't wait. Was originally planning to get the 645Ci but only learned that 650i has more power and is the upgraded engine. Although I did consider the M6, I felt that was too sporty for me here in Sydney and so didn't go that route. 

Dealer did not provide extra window tinting  He said extra tinting is not supported by BMW because it distorts the complicated reception system for radio, entertainment etc. Anyone please confirm this?

Love to hear your thoughts. :thumbup:


----------



## Tim Kay (Jul 18, 2005)

I am totally thrilled with my Active Cruise. I am not much of a cruise control user other than on open highway. But now, I really look forward to the A\C. It actually has a calming affect on my driving, don't know why just does (possibly the 'whole' car experience) I am in So. California and I find A\C works great in steady traffic. I have even exited the highway and made an immediate left turn at the control of the A\C. I would rather have a root canal than drive downtown LA so I avoid stop and go which obviously A\C can not be applied. Outside of that I highly recommend A\C. My $.02. 

It's alot like other high tech gadgets, ie self dimmng mirrors, push botton start, ect. that you don't miss until you've had the use of them.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

Tim Kay said:


> I am totally thrilled with my Active Cruise. I am not much of a cruise control user other than on open highway. But now, I really look forward to the A\C. It actually has a calming affect on my driving, don't know why just does (possibly the 'whole' car experience) I am in So. California and I find A\C works great in steady traffic. I have even exited the highway and made an immediate left turn at the control of the A\C. I would rather have a root canal than drive downtown LA so I avoid stop and go which obviously A\C can not be applied. Outside of that I highly recommend A\C. My $.02.
> 
> It's alot like other high tech gadgets, ie self dimmng mirrors, push botton start, ect. that you don't miss until you've had the use of them.


Thanks. I had normal cruise control in my other cars, and I rarely ever used them. I enjoy driving them myself. Oh yes, I forgot to mention about the start/stop button. This will be my first car with that feature too!

All 6 series in Oz also come standard with the glass roof.


----------

